# First ENT Apt.



## ChrisP (Oct 29, 2013)

Hey guys,

So my first ENT appointment is tomorrow. I'm extremely excited but yet nervous at the same time. I've been waiting about a month and a half to still get a call from my endocrinologist to set up an apt, but still; no avail! Glad I am finally able to see a new, fresh doctor who can start ordering some tests.

I am imagining that he will most likely order my first biopsy. My US reports have been sent to him so I take it he should know what's up. Should I ask any specific questions in regards to the nodule? (Singular Solitary - 3cm - hypoechogenicity - hypoechoic - ill defined region - small area of vascularity)

I'll keep everyone updated. x hugs3


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ChrisP said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So my first ENT appointment is tomorrow. I'm extremely excited but yet nervous at the same time. I've been waiting about a month and a half to still get a call from my endocrinologist to set up an apt, but still; no avail! Glad I am finally able to see a new, fresh doctor who can start ordering some tests.
> 
> ...


Good luck! It looks like you have your act together regarding questions and I hope things go as well as you imagine. It would be nice to just have this taken care of forthwith.

When you can, let us know what the endo had to say and what the game plan is!


----------



## grenalynn (Mar 27, 2013)

Hope all goes well!


----------



## ChrisP (Oct 29, 2013)

Update!

First ENT Apt. went amazing. Was scheduled for 11:30 but he called me in 15 minutes prior, was surprised.

We've already built an amazing connection and I think we're going to go very well together. He inspected my neck but could not feel or located the nodule (Even being 3cm)!

The great news is that my actual ENT I was supposed to see had brought down this ENT from Canada, and chose me as a recipient for him to work with, feeling very special IMO 

It was great, he's young and very friendly. He told me about his story of his nodules and it turns out he wanted to be a pilot as I did, but decided to become an ENT at 17 when he discovered his nodules.

Also, he put a camera up my nose (Was uncomfortably wonderful). The spray didn't kick in until after he was done inspecting my vocal cords, which was odd. It hurt and was a little uncomfortable and that stuff tastes absolutely nasty when you swallow it. My throat and nose was numb for about a half hour.

He has yet to see my ultrasound reports since he hadn't received them yet, but luckily for him I've studied mine so much that I was able to tell him everything he needed to know, haha. I am awaiting a biopsy date, which will be under ultrasound guidance at the hospital. He said I might be waiting only a few weeks for that. More waiting, yay! We went over the American ATA guidelines and he's eager to work with me. Because i'm young and male, he has special concerns. We talked about partial thyroidectomy and the realization that my chances of this nodule being malignant is slightly higher than normal. But he also added that he's done hundreds of thyroidectomy's and the scar would only be a thin, small white mark, and it would be hardly noticeable.

I think he's on the right path, everything was great and it seems as if i'm finally in good hands with someone I can relate to very much. Glad it went well, he's a very down to earth doctor and we've definitely got a good bond.

Will keep everyone updated! x


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Sounds very positive -- congrats! 

Yes, my scar is barely noticable. You have to really look for it.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Chris, I'm glad it went so well!!! That is especially excellent since your choices on the island are so limited. (Oh, how I wish I had that problem...the island, not the shortage of choices in doctors...) 

I have experienced the "camera up the nose" more times than I care to remember. Isn't that numbing spray absolutely disgusting!!!??? Could they not at least flavor it with raspberries or something? After the first couple of times with that camera, I refused the spray. It wasn't horrible without the spray, but I could definitely feel it, and it was very, very strange (and somewhat painful, but tolerable). I think the spray is worse than the camera itself.

My scar is a thin white line across the bottom of my neck, somewhat like your ENT described. Noticeable if you're looking for it, but not too bad.


----------



## ChrisP (Oct 29, 2013)

Living on an island definitely has it's benefits, IMO. But in reality, it does indeed suck. But yes, that camera... the feeling was un-explainable, like a sharp little spike when it reached the top of my nose. It wasn't too bad though, was mostly when I started to swallow a bit of it and my whole throat went numb 

Still awaiting my biopsy date, should know when that is soon. Thanks guys! x


----------

